# Glowrings.... Are they legal yet?



## Marion David Poff (Jul 2, 2007)

Glowrings.... Please tell me they are legal and where I can purchase some....

Thank you,
Marion


----------



## l1s125 (Jul 2, 2007)

By glowring, I'm assuming you mean a tritium glowring.

Here are a couple sources from fellow CPF members.

This or this is probably what you're looking for, the first is a sales thread run by Merkava and the second is a thread run by taegle. both are for commercially produced tritium glowrings

Merkava also makes and sells these, which are smaller and slightly brighter, but are covered by silicone

If you want small and bright but don't want silicone coating an alternative is to buy an acrylic tube from Leslie, at this thread, and buy a tritium tube from taegle or [email protected]


Leslie also sells non-tritium glowring made with glow powder from glowinc. Initially they are significantly brighter than tritium, but they will dim over time... if you get the V10 green, they will stay clearly visible for longer than a winter's night though, so they are very effective. 

Atomic chicken also makes a glow fob, but he's in the middle of moving his business so you would have to wait a while to get one.


... i think that's it for sources... there may be some other people that sell tritium vials, but the people above are who popped into mind first.

I own a nite glowring from Merkava and several glow powder glowfobs from Leslie. I would highly recommend both.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jul 2, 2007)

Technically tritium vials if not sold installed in something like a watch or compass are not legal in the U.S.A. I forget all the details but I know that TADGear went through a nightmare of legal stuff just to get the right to use tritium inserts on a knife opening stud. Our over protective AEC seems to think there is some danger of you collecting a million of them to make some thing that would go boom. There is of course a slight health hazard if they break so that may be part of it too. In England they are legal. I'm not sure about other areas but they don't seem to be very regulated as a lot of people on CPF buy them to install on their lights. I haven't heard of anyone getting in trouble over them.


----------



## skunked (Jul 2, 2007)

I just got a nice blue one in England!


----------



## Marion David Poff (Jul 3, 2007)

I say it over and over again....

Find a group of real aficionados, and you can some really great answers.

You guys rock,
M


----------

